# Body panels



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone have a favorite place to buy body panels? Looking for a hood and quarter panel for a '64 GTO. How's OPG? or Parts Place? Also should I get a fiberglass hood or try finding a steel hood?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have gotten parts from OPG, The Paddock, and waiting on the order from The Parts Place. The Paddock has always had great service and fast shipping, but they are pricey. OPG has had a couple hiccups, but they are workable and the prices are pretty decent on most stuff. I'll let you know about the Parts Place when the stuff gets here. So far I have only had one part not fit worth a damn, and that was a Mustang quarter panel, and that car is rougher than the 65 was. Call them and see if the stuff you need is in stock, that way you dont end up waiting two or three weeks to find out its on backorder. 

I need a hood for the 65 and I wont put a glass hood on it, not even a bolt on. Im not building it for me and I like the steel hoods unless its a race car. They last longer and look better longer, plus its a bit of a pain to get the waves out of the fiberglass. The cost is about the same for either one, so its a preference thing. 

I have glass hoods on some of my cars, all Formula Firebirds, three are factory, one is a pin on Glasstek. They have their place, but if its supposed to be stock looking, the glass hood is more work. If its a hotrod or cruiser, then the glass hood is fine.

I think most get the parts from the same places, so its whoever has the best price, shipping, and service for me. I still use all of them because some have things others dont.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Since you're in IL already, The Parts Place would be a good choice. You could pick them up and save freight.
And, yes, 90% of the sheet metal all comes from the same source, so price comparison is a priority.


----------

